# airflow or colson clipper.



## Nickinator (Apr 15, 2013)

looking for a Shelby airflow, Hiawatha arrow or Colson clipper.

If you have a project, restored or original let me know.

Nick.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 15, 2013)

What is your price range?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 15, 2013)

depends on repop parts or not.  last time you quoted me was around 4-5  might be a little under that but could possibly come up with 
that much.

Wiki Nick.

P.s the new nickname is a local thing I will be using from now on 



poolboy1 said:


> What is your price range?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 16, 2013)

*Like this*

Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper. Like this? Close up pic of the fender is a reflection not a scratch.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 16, 2013)

just like that, Pm sent


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 16, 2013)

Great bike.  Those bars and the putter stem look fantastic on it and the marine blue with this model's design, that's hot.
Who did the restoration?
Chris


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 16, 2013)

*Thanks*



scrubbinrims said:


> Great bike.  Those bars and the putter stem look fantastic on it and the marine blue with this model's design, that's hot.
> Who did the restoration?
> Chris




Thanks, I don't know who did it but it is as good as a Strucel or Stromberger job. Mike


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 16, 2013)

How much?.....


----------



## fatbike (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting look with a 30s Deluxe Commander stem. Although not offered after 1939 but I like It. Great looking Clipper and great colors.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2013)

A fantastic looking bike. After a little research I, too, saw that stem wasn't correct. I also think the pedals should be Majestic streamlines, the grips should be the pointed end grips, and I'm not sure about the seat. What I really question though is the headbadge because I think this should say "Deluxe" and not "Clipper" due to the spring fork. Lastly, do the serial #s on these start with a "G" for a Goodyear badged bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 17, 2013)

*And*



Freqman1 said:


> A fantastic looking bike. After a little research I, too, saw that stem wasn't correct. I also think the pedals should be Majestic streamlines, the grips should be the pointed end grips, and I'm not sure about the seat. What I really question though is the headbadge because I think this should say "Deluxe" and not "Clipper" due to the spring fork. Lastly, do the serial #s on these start with a "G" for a Goodyear badged bike? V/r Shawn




The fender braces and dropstand should not be chrome....seat is correct. Love this bike!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Apr 17, 2013)

*Colson*

God forbid any kid upgraded his bike with deluxe parts that may have come out a year or 2 later. Im thinking of filing off all my serial #s on all my Bikes!


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

oldwhizzer said:


> God forbid any kid upgraded his bike with deluxe parts that may have come out a year or 2 later. Im thinking of filing off all my serial #s on all my Bikes!




lol - that made me laugh. Maybe take most of the unnecessary parts off just to be double sure 

Regardless of anything and everything it's a seriously fantastic looking bike. I love it. 
I really like it when bikes are painted in two tones of the same colour.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

oldwhizzer said:


> God forbid any kid upgraded his bike with deluxe parts that may have come out a year or 2 later. Im thinking of filing off all my serial #s on all my Bikes!




I have no objection to upgrades or liberties taken dutring a restoration. My concern is one of education. No where is this more evident than on '40 Huffman Twin Flexs. Many years ago a bike was restored and because these are so rare some mistakes/liberties were taken. Unfortunately when subsequent bikes were restored these same mistakes were copied which perpetuated the problem. In the last year or so through a lot of research we have come to realize these inaccuracies. Another case in point is the stem used on the '37 Road Master Supreme. Most restored bikes will have the cushion stem which is, now, known to be incorrect as it should have the 'bellows' stem. As I said my intention was not to detract from this bike as it is absolutely gorgeous and in fact I would like to have it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Badge Man (Apr 17, 2013)

There is a Colson Clipper in this auction on Saturday.


http://www.donaldhillisrealty.com/index.php?action=auction_detail&aid=190




Nickinator said:


> looking for a Shelby airflow, Hiawatha arrow or Colson clipper.
> 
> If you have a project, restored or original let me know.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 17, 2013)

It's a hobby and it should be fun. Great looking bike!!! If you want to get technical: it would have a miller kickstand, pedals would be Torringtons because Majestic were deluxe in the 30s not in 1941 necessarily on fleet models. But again, fun bike looking bicycle. I'm sure it rides nice with that extra 2" long stem.


----------



## Aryamehr (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely amazing bike!!


----------



## John (Apr 17, 2013)

*Great!*

Top of my list of great looking bikes. This one is perfect!
Thanks, John


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Badge Man said:


> There is a Colson Clipper in this auction on Saturday.
> 
> 
> http://www.donaldhillisrealty.com/index.php?action=auction_detail&aid=190




There are alreay a few CABErs watching this one. In fact I may wind up delivering this bike to MLC. This bike is a project and I'm trying to stay away from projects right now. I'm searching the couch and car seats right now to come up with enough coin to buy Mike's gorgeous bike shown in this thread! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you have a big couch! I personally appreciate the comments on the non correct parts and finishes. I do not think it detracts from the bike in this post at all and if a guy wants chrome instead of cad plating that is a personal choice. I know that in my area there are no plating shops that do cad plating so you have to send it out. However keep the corrections coming so the next guy can take the steps to make it truly correct restoration if he or she chooses.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> There are alreay a few CABErs watching this one. In fact I may wind up delivering this bike to MLC. This bike is a project and I'm trying to stay away from projects right now. I'm searching the couch and car seats right now to come up with enough coin to buy Mike's gorgeous bike shown in this thread! V/r Shawn




Mike's blue Clipper is fantastic - what a beauty and with some real nice bonus parts like the 2spd setup and stem. 

I hope Nick manages to get the project one at auction - it's funny but I really can't tell if it has a springer or not. It sorta looks like it
but there's something funny about the angle the possible springer truss goes off at, very forward pointing. I wonder. Either way it looks like a great and complete project. I can't tell if the badge is on it either. The reflector is on the rack so that's a great sign that it's unmolested other than by about 70 years of humidity/rain.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe the springer fork is there but not the chrome springer parts. as for the badge I cant tell if its there or not but, if it is it is extremely flat with the tank and I can't see it, What I do see is holes in the tank but this doesn't turn me away as My father owns one of the best body shops in the country and the chainguard is 100% missing.  It will most likely end up being mine.

Nick.



babyjesus said:


> Mike's blue Clipper is fantastic - what a beauty and with some real nice bonus parts like the 2spd setup and stem.
> 
> I hope Nick manages to get the project one at auction - it's funny but I really can't tell if it has a springer or not. It sorta looks like it
> but there's something funny about the angle the possible springer truss goes off at, very forward pointing. I wonder. Either way it looks like a great and complete project. I can't tell if the badge is on it either. The reflector is on the rack so that's a great sign that it's unmolested other than by about 70 years of humidity/rain.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 17, 2013)

*Clipper*

Thanks to everyone for the kind words on my bike! I am pretty sure it will go to a CABE member! Mike


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words on my bike! I am pretty sure it will go to a CABE member! Mike




It is a beautiful bike!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 17, 2013)

*Thanks!*



catfish said:


> It is a beautiful bike!




Thanks Catfish. Just a FYI both Good Year Double Eagle Clippers I have do have a"GY" above the serial number. Mike


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Just a FYI both Good Year Double Eagle Clippers I have do have a"GY" above the serial number. Mike




That's good info to know. Thanks.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 22, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper. Like this? Close up pic of the fender is a reflection not a scratch.





I never really paid much attention to colson bikes until I came across two of my own. I have a new found appreciation for these bikes. This one is amazing.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 22, 2013)

That is a fun bike. Whats with all the restored 1941 deluxe models lately popping up on The Cabe with commander 36-39 Stems? Its cool for sure. No wonder there so hard to find earlier projects.


----------



## jkent (Jun 23, 2013)

Did this bike ever sell? Or is it still up for grabs?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 23, 2013)

*Sold*



jkent said:


> Did this bike ever sell? Or is it still up for grabs?
> Thanks, JKent




The Bike did sell. Mike


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a girls clipper that needs the badge, front fender, chain guard and truss rods.


----------

